# Which Storyhour to Do?  Looking for preferrences



## megamania (Apr 7, 2005)

I am working on doing a new Storyhour set in Eberron.  Anyone that knows my Storyhours will know that I tell a story as player and DM while still rolling die to keep things fun and unpredictable.  My stories tend to have a lot of humor added and deal with at times extreme situations.
Orginally I was set (and have started but not posted) a story hour but have since thought of a really neat alternative storyhour.  Since I do this for both myself and for EN World viewers, I thought I would present the basics for each and have you decide.

IDEA ONE:   
My original idea was telling the stories of a group of Breland government agents during the end of the Last War.  These of course are not the typical agents (no fun in that).  They are a team of rejects and last hopes that the government often sends on suicide operations.  They break the mold of conventional characters in most cases.  There is a talkative gambling warforged named Freeball,  A changling that enjoys pretending to be others NO MATTER what the consequences.  A cleric of knowledge whom always plays mindgames.  A shifter ranger whom enjoys binge drinking and partying with young nobles, a cleric/mage that ...well is never satisfied and the one serious character, a failed-paladin now turned merc whom is the embarrassment to his family and sole survivor of three missions.

Adventure ideas-   Give a taste of politics and war during the last five years of the war while keeping a unique spin on the social life caused by war time tensions.

IDEA TWO:
I had this profound idea that seems to have unlimited potencial at exploration of the Eberron universe.  Two chamber members work for a dragon to witness and promote key events to occur within the Eberron universe.  There would be a cleric that have the dragon follower prestige class and a ranger.  The cleric is a member of a family that has served this dragon for 100's or even 1000's of years.  She has a lot of history to use and track over the generations.  The ranger serves the dragon and is a sworn protector of the cleric.  He will have some dragon related magic or weapons also.

Adventure ideas-   Unlimited.  They would travel throughout the Eberron continents to witness or direct specific events of history.  These can be entering the Mournlands within  hours of it's creation, key battles, key promotions of rulers and house activities to any number of other events.  Planar travel is NOT out of the question.
For ethic / moral questions they may wonder why these events are important and why should they promote the Dragon Prophesy.


I was just wondering what others thought and wished to see.  And if you have a favorite was there anything you wanted to see happen or explained.

Thankyou.


----------



## megamania (Apr 11, 2005)

I guess it doesn't matter ..... :\


----------



## pogre (Apr 11, 2005)

I like Under a Darksun - why don't you concentrate on that instead 

Write what inspires you - what do you care what us heathens think?


----------



## megamania (Apr 11, 2005)

ego.  It gets the better of me when I create.

What is it that you like about Darksun?  The world, the characters or the potencial story line?


----------



## pogre (Apr 12, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> ego.  It gets the better of me when I create.
> 
> What is it that you like about Darksun?  The world, the characters or the potencial story line?




The characters and the dialogue in the last few posts especially. The world is pretty cool too - I'm a vanilla fantasy guy in my game so it's cool to see a new angle.


----------



## megamania (Apr 12, 2005)

Seeing how you were the only person willing not to just lurk I will look at what I can do with Under a Darksun.  It's not like I don't have any sub-plots to fill-

Mania-   force of good or bad
Mania's mother-  who is she? Could she be alive and he doesn't know it?
Mania's Father-  is he Bane, a SK?   If so, what happens when he learns of his son?
House of Blues-  What has Dirty Dogg been doing?
                       What has Greene been doing?
                       What has Dutch been doing?
                       What of Jocasta?  Does she love Mania?  If so-  what will she say of Cosa?
Keela-  has she forgiven Mania?  Has she given in to being married to a monster (Nibenay)
Sar-Savos-  is he still monitoring Mania?  
Enigma-  who is she and what is she?
Cosa-  Will she ever locate the missing pages to the Veela Journal?  Will she stay with mania
Dessantee-  What kind of deal is making with that wraith?
Glaze-  What has she discovered within the Hej-kin tunnels?  Will she survive the royal wedding of Hej-kin?
Daina-  Why do so many fear her?  Will she accidently on purpose create a new magic war?
Sentinels of Bodach-  What are they up to?
Reghast-  Just WHAT was he(it) and what is it looking for?
What was that Succubus up to in nibenay?
Tangiers-  alive or dead?

And thats just from the Gith story, the Nibenese Templar story and the Bodach story.  The last 24 segments of balic has introduced even more....

So much to think about ......


----------



## pogre (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks for bumping the 1st Under a Dark Sun thread. I'm enjoying catching up.


----------



## megamania (Apr 13, 2005)

You are welcome.

Since I may be returning to Nibenay I felt it was in order.


----------



## Sandain (Apr 14, 2005)

I like idea Number 2


----------



## megamania (Apr 15, 2005)

That is my new favorite at the moment.  I may do up a bunch then post in a month or two.  I have too many ideas and too little time ....common issue I'm sure.


----------

